
Are there any open source alternatives to Cloudinary? - irensaltali
https://www.quora.com/Are-there-any-open-source-alternatives-to-Cloudinary/answer/İren-Saltalı?share=1
======
mtmail
\- based on user names, the HN user is Co-founder & CTO of image4.io, a
cloudinary competitor

\- image4.io is not open source

So I'd say the submission is quite misleading.

